# Please critique potential buy...



## dop (Nov 7, 2009)

6 y.o. 15.3 dapple gray registered Thoroughbred mare. She's never been raced. Just looking to get opinions on her conformation. The pictures are not the greatest, I know, but please do the best you can. Thanks!


----------



## lubylol (Aug 8, 2011)

She seems a little too chunky to be a thoroughbred. I see more quarter horse in her.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

OP, the pictures are really too small, but what I do see is a rather straight shoulder, and there looks to be something going on with her hind fetlocks. I don't like the way her neck ties into her body, either.




lubylol said:


> She seems a little too chunky to be a thoroughbred. I see more quarter horse in her.


There are chunky TBs out there. I happen to have one. Not all of them are long and lean.

What about this guy? Do you think _he_ has any QH in him?


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

Speed Racer said:


> What about this guy? Do you think _he_ has any QH in him?


 Secretariat, right?


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

Yup, Secretariat. But since he's much beefier in this picture than when he was racing, he surely _must_ have some QH in him, right? :rofl:


----------



## hiwaythreetwenty (Oct 2, 2009)

Well since QH did come from TB it would be common to find some TB that are heavier built. But I do agree I don't particularly like her hind legs nor how her neck attaches. She seems thick and longer and in my opinion I don't find her to have a very attractive head. But on the plus she is more stout then your average tb and has a descent bone. What would you want to do with her?


----------



## jbolt (Jan 1, 2012)

i dont like her back feet....is that called **** footed? also a very straight shoulder, and possibly ewenecked?


----------



## missnashvilletime (Dec 20, 2011)

He's bowlegged in the back :-|, it seems to me, his back feet shouldn't point straight forward as they appear to.


----------



## CecilliaB (Jan 21, 2010)

Allot of people think Aidan is an appendix or a WB lol..no, just big an chunky TB.

I like her, she looks nice and stout. BUT I have a huge problem with her back pasterns.


----------



## Kayty (Sep 8, 2009)

Any chance of making those photo's a bit bigger?
Those hind legs are very suss.... unless it's just a couple of bad shots.... I would not touch the horse with a 40 foot barge pole if you intend on any kind of a serious ridden career with her.


----------



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

I agree with the issues in the hinds... and would add that her front legs are no oil painting either. She looks very pigeon chested, and like she would be a really, really uncomfortable ride.


----------

